# richtigen 420 Radi finden zu viel Auswahl ?



## SchumiGSG9 (24. April 2017)

Bei Caseking.de fand ich die folgenden 3 erst mal am interessantesten viel mehr gibt es da auch nicht vorteil von dem Laden ich kann die Teile auch selbst abholen muss mich nicht auf DHL und Co verlassen.
EK Water Blocks-  EK-CoolStream CE 420
aqua computer- airplex radical 2/420mm - Kupfer
aqua computer - AMS 420mm Radiator/Kupfer Lamellen, 1 Kreislauf

Aus Optischen Gründen Tendiere ich zu den 2 von Aqua Computer.
Ich möchte als Einstieg erst mal eine GTX 1080 damit Kühlen später sollten noch 2 weitere 420 oder 360er Radis dazu kommen und dann auch der CPU/Mainbord/event auch der Arbeitsspeicher gekühlt werden.

Das ganze leise dazu habe ich schon Lüfter da, die nur mit max. 700 rpm drehen Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK1 - 140mm.
Als Kühler soll folgender verwendet werder Glacier GTX 1080/1070, EVGA FTW, RGB - chrome
Als Pumpe soll diese zum Einsatz kommen Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe - Ultimate Version, OLED.

Welcher Radiator ist zu empfehlen oder gibt es bessere, bin für Vorschläge offen aber bitte möglichst mit guten Begründungen warum der eine oder andere Radiator besser ist.
Reicht zur Steuerung der 3 Lüfter auf dem Radi die Pumpe ?


----------



## v3nom (25. April 2017)

Wenn es leise sein soll und die Radiatoren noch etwas leisten soll, dann sollte der Radiator dünn sein.
Ganz weit oben spielen die 420er von Alphacool mit.


----------



## Chukku (25. April 2017)

Stimme Venom zu:

dicke Radiatoren nutzen nur etwas, wenn man relativ schnell (laut) drehende Lüfter nimmt.
Da du ja deine 700rpm Lüfter weiterverwenden willst, solltest du Radiatoren mit maximal 45mm Dicke nehmen (besser noch 30mm).

Der Aquacomputer AMS würde da ausfallen.
Der AC airplex radical wäre aber sicher eine gute und stylishe Wahl.

Ein Alphacool NexXxos ST30 würde wahrscheinlich mit dieser Lüfterkonfig die beste Kühlleistung bieten, sieht aber natürlich nicht so super aus.
Und die Verarbeitung der NexXxos lässt ein bisschen zu wünschen übrig, so dass man sie unbedingt vor Benutzung sehr gründlich reinigen sollte.


----------



## IssaP (25. April 2017)

Vielleicht ist dieser Test für dich ganz interessant: Test: 360mm Radiatoren im Roundup
Dabei sieht man auch, dass der AMS durchaus für niedrige Drehzahlen geeignet ist.


----------



## Chukku (26. April 2017)

Auf jeden Fall ein sehr guter und interessanter Test.

Ok.. wegen des AMS bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen lasse ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.
Merkwürdig ist es trotzdem, weil der Test ansonsten ja durchaus die Devise " bei niedrigen Drehzahlen möglichst schmalen Radi nehmen" bestätigt.

Schade, dass die optisch sehr stylischen AC Radis von der Leistung her insgesamt eher zurückfallen.


----------



## VJoe2max (27. April 2017)

Die AMS Serie, genau wie die AC Radicals oder auch der Watercool MO-RA sind Rohrradiatoren, deren Aufbau auch bei relativ großen Tiefen noch vergleichsweise wenig Luftwiderstand bietet - zumindest solange die Lamellenabstände weit genug sind (was bei diesen Radis auch konstruktionsbedingt der Fall ist). Deshalb wirkt sich hier eine größere Tiefe bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen nicht so negativ aus, wie bei vielen Netzradiatoren, bei denen "Je dünner, desto besser die Performance bei besonders niedrigen Drehzahlen" zumindest tendenziell durchaus stimmt. 
Da es sich in beiden Fällen um Querstrom-Radiatoren handelt gilt aber grundsätzlich für beide Bauarten: Was die erreichbare Kühlleistung betrifft ist Eintrittsfläche stets erheblich wichtiger als die Tiefe.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. April 2017)

Wird wohl erst mal ein AC - AMS 420mm Radiator/Kupfer Lamellen werden welche 2 weiteren später dazu kommen vielleicht erst Anfang 2018 mal sehen.

Jetzt stelle ich erst mal was zusammen um die GTX 1080 alleine zu Kühlen da reicht ein 420 denke ich locker auch wenn gleich 2 wohl besser wären oder keinen Unterschied mehr machen würden ?

weiter geht es [Langzeittagebuch] Umbau in neues H2O geeignetes Gehäuse

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und vor allem für den link zu den Tests


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. April 2017)

Die Airplex Radical mit Kupferlamellen wäre da noch eine günstige Alternative

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. April 2017)

stimmt aber laut dem Test zu dem AMS 360 in Alu ist der AMS wohl besser erst recht in Kupfer vermute ich


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. April 2017)

Hast du den Test, damit ich den auch Mal lesen kann.
Du willst doch am Ende 3*420er im Gehäuse haben?
Da ist die Leistung sehr gut Overkill. MMn das gesparte Geld in hochwertige Lüfter wie z.B die Eloops( gibt es bei Caseking auch in Schwarz) stecken.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. April 2017)

Test: 360mm Radiatoren im Roundup

Post 5 weiter oben hier im Treat

ja es sollen mal 3 werden aber vielleicht auch 2 andere Radis oder gleich 2 für die GPU aber das ist wohl auch "overkill"übertrieben selbst für extrem silent was 700 rpm noch nicht ist aber event. hole ich auch noch eine Lüftersteuerung ...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Mai 2017)

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 420mm wird es nun wohl sehr wahrscheinlich werden


----------



## Chukku (4. Mai 2017)

Von der Leistung her ist das sicher  einer der besten Radiatoren.

Benutzt du eigentlich Schläuche oder Hardtubes?
Bei den Nexxxos Radiatoren kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass die Gewindeanschlüsse minimal schief drin sind. Bei Schläuchen wäre das völlig egal, bei Hardtubes wäre es aber nicht so schön.

In jedem Fall empfiehlt es sich, die Nexxxos Radiatoren vor der Benutzung gemäss dieser Anleitung einmal gründlich zu reinigen:
[HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen


----------



## Wooddy (6. Mai 2017)

Mora 3 420 extern und fertig.
Mein tipp

In welches gehäuse planst du 3x420?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Mai 2017)

Thermaltake Core X9 ... 2 im Deckel einer im Boden wobei der Laufwerkskäfig im Boden dazu noch raus muss sowie einige Festplatten aber feritg ist er ja ehe erst mit der neuen PC Hardware im Herbst die alte Hardware sowie die meisten Festplatten kommen ja denn ehe wieder in das alte Gehäuse das ich demnächst wohl innen lackieren werde

als Radiator plane ich mittlerweile nach dem ich noch einige Test gelesen habe mit Coolgate 420  ------  Radiator Review Round Up 2016 - ExtremeRigs.net


----------



## SpatteL (7. Mai 2017)

Im X9 passt wohl im Deckel auch ein Nova 1080.


----------



## chaotium (7. Mai 2017)

Ja das passt ein Noav allerdings verbiegen sich die Bügel stark.

Darf ich fragen warum auf einmal die Nexus Radi?


----------



## SpatteL (7. Mai 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ja das passt ein Noav allerdings verbiegen sich die Bügel stark.


Was doch aber kein unlösbares Problem darstellen sollte


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Mai 2017)

1. wird es nun vermutlich ein Coolgate
2. weil es zu dem einen kein Zubehör mehr zum bestellen gibt und ich nur noch einen bestellen könnte weil nicht mehr verfügbar sind
3. siehe Testberichte die weiter oben verlinkt sind


----------



## chaotium (7. Mai 2017)

Testberichte sind moment aufnahmen zum damaligen Zeitpunkt.

Die Airplex und AMS Serie sind weitaus besser als die von Alphacool. Selbst EKWB baut bessere...
Aber gut meine Entscheidung ist es nicht ^^


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Mai 2017)

So habe nun alles bestellt um erst mal nur die Grafikkarte mit Wasser zu Kühlen.

Hier eine Liste der Teile bestellt bei Caseking.

Coolgate CG420 420mm Radiator - schwarz Art-Nr. WARA-308 2x	99,90 €	199,80 €

aqua computer Adapter-Set auf IG 1/4 Zoll für Eheim 1046 Art-Nr. WAPU-092 1x	6,90 €	6,90 €

ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 zur Pumpenentkopplung - schwarz Art-Nr. WAPU-105 1x	6,90 €	6,90 €

aqua computer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe - Ultimate Version, OLED Art-Nr. WAPU-127 1x	99,90 €	99,90 €

Schlauchschneider Art-Nr. WAZU-006 1x	4,90 €	4,90 €

EK Water Blocks EK-AF Ball Valve (10mm) G1/4 Kugelhahn - Nickel Art-Nr. WAEK-1151 2x	14,90 €	29,80 €

EK Water Blocks EK-ACF Fitting 16/10mm G1/4 - nickel Art-Nr. WAEK-1016 20x	4,90 €	98,00 €

XSPC Photon 270 Tube Reservoir Art-Nr. WAAU-217 1x	67,90 €	67,90 €

aqua computer SPLITTY9 Splitter für bis zu 9 Lüfter oder aquabus-Geräte Art-Nr. WAZU-712 1x	8,90 €	8,90 €

aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l - red Art-Nr. WAZU-245 5x	7,90 €	39,50 €

PHANTEKS Glacier GTX 1080/1070, EVGA FTW, RGB - chrome Art-Nr. WACH-488 1x	149,90 €	149,90 €

aqua computer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe Art-Nr. WAZU-170 1x	29,90 €	29,90 €

Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK1 - 140mm Art-Nr. LUNO-029 3x	17,90 €	53,70 €

Kabelbinder mit Doppelkopf 10 Stück 300mm - black Art-Nr. ZUUV-037 4x	1,50 €	6,00 €

XSPC Schlauch 16/10 mm - schwarz, 2m Art-Nr. WAZU-334 2x	8,90 €	17,80 €

Arctic Silver V Wärmeleitpaste - 3,5 Gramm Art-Nr. ZUWA-010 2x	7,90 €	15,80 €

InLine Kabelbinder Set 10 Stück 100mm - black Art-Nr. ZUUV-029 3x	1,50 €	4,50 € 

Versandkosten: 6,99 € *
Zahlartzuschlag: 2,00 € *
Gesamtkosten Netto: 713,52 €

Gesamtkosten Brutto: 849,09 €

* Preisangaben inkl. 19% MwSt.

________________________________________________________________________________________________

So mal sehen ob ich damit zufrieden bin aber vermutlich schon.


----------



## willi4000 (8. Mai 2017)

849,09€ nur um die  Grafikkarte leise zu kühlen?
Das ist eine menge Geld.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Mai 2017)

ach was und ja im Moment nur dafür .. 
loht nicht für die andere Hardware Kühler zu kaufen da diese bald ersetzt wird
 und wieder in ein anderes Case wandert dort ohne Wasserkühlung und die Kühler da dann event. nicht passen würden 
die GPU bleibt hingegen erst mal drin


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Mai 2017)

So siehe Bild die Coolgate und auch viele andere haben mir jetzt nicht gefallen, die Kühlleistung mag zwar teils besser sein aber es soll auch gut aussehen nicht wie vom Schrottplatz geklaut.

Deswegen werden es nun 2 aqua computer - airplex radical 2/420mm - Aluminium im Deckel und einer in Kupfer am Boden siehe Bilder im moment habe ich einen in Alu und einen in Kupfer bereits hier.

1.+2. Bild zurückgegebene einer von 2 sah so aus der andere war besser. 3+4. die beiden neuen von Aqua Co.

____________________________________________________________________________________________

So damit ist das Thema für mich erst mal durch weiter geht es hier [Langzeittagebuch] Umbau in neues H2O geeignetes Gehäuse


----------



## Wooddy (12. Mai 2017)

also die gefallen mir auch ! airplex radical
muss ich mir merken

40mm ist halt wieder ein "unnormales" Maß


----------

